
Is Edward Snowden a spy? - ldad
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/09/books/review/is-edward-snowden-a-spy-a-new-book-calls-him-one.html
======
tracker1
This is disappointing... because an Obama cabinet member finds it impossible
to accept that the Snowden releases were what they were claimed to be,
notification of the public as to the depth of illegal domestic spying by the
US Govt, an entire book is made on the premise?

The fact is, it's most likely as presented by Snowden, that he felt uneasy
with the relative ease that privacy is being invaded. He's spoken out against
similar programs internationally as well. He didn't intend to stay in Russia,
the US Govt ensured that. The limitations of what was released, and some
timing to uncover denials by govt agents/agencies etc.

If he were a spy, the disclosures would have been much more thorough, and the
information taken would have been far more reaching.

------
kseistrup
Betteridge's law of headlines: “Any headline that ends in a question mark can
be answered by the word no.”

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge's_law_of_headlines)

